# [netpbm] ne compile pas (résolu)

## Pixys

Bonjour,

j'ai une problème avec netpbm qui ne compile pas. L'ennui c'est que j'en ai besoin pour xfce4-meta.

le message d'erreur :

```
pegase pixys # emerge -1 netpbm

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.08, 0.10, 0.17

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking netpbm-10.33-manpages.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1/work

>>> Unpacking netpbm-10.46.00.tar.lzma to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1/work

 * Applying netpbm-10.46.00-min_DCT_v_scaled_size.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Applying netpbm-10.31-build.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

cat: /dev/stdin: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2423:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       [ $? -eq 0 ] || die "writing config.mk failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   writing config.mk failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2423:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       [ $? -eq 0 ] || die "writing config.mk failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   writing config.mk failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build or install:

 * 

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1', 'merge')

 * 
```

voici mon emerge --info :

```
pegase pixys # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc40 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.1.5

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 04 Sep 2009 05:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.1.5

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.0-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=3 --load-average=5.0 --keep-going"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="FR_fr fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alac alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdaudio cdda cdr chasen cjk cleartype cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode fbcondecor ffmp

eg flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipod ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k lame lm_sensors mad matroska mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal

 opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python quicktime raw readline reflection reiser4 ruby scanner session spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype ubicode unicode usb v4l2 vorbis

 wavpack wifi wmf x264 xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter

 mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_grou

pfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime

_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44

780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="FR_fr fr" NETBEANS_MODULES="gsf apisupport harness ide java nb websvccommon php xml" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

le /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1/temp/build.log :

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking netpbm-10.33-manpages.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1/work

>>> Unpacking netpbm-10.46.00.tar.lzma to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1/work

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying netpbm-10.46.00-min_DCT_v_scaled_size.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying netpbm-10.31-build.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

cat: /dev/stdin: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m             environment, line 2423:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m       [ $? -eq 0 ] || die "writing config.mk failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  The die message:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   writing config.mk failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m
```

j'ai essayé toute les versions disponibles dans portage mais aucune ne passent.

Si vous avez des suggestions, je suis open (pour les suggestions bien entendu)

merci.Last edited by Pixys on Mon Sep 07, 2009 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai le même problème (je suis en ~amd64)

En fait il semble que depuis une récente update (surement udev) y'a plus de /dev/stdin (bug?)

Perso j'ai contourné le problème en remplaçant /dev/stdin par - dans l'ebuild de netpbm, mais tu peux aussi essayer de downgrader udev.

----------

## Pixys

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perso j'ai contourné le problème en remplaçant /dev/stdin par - dans l'ebuild de netpbm, mais tu peux aussi essayer de downgrader udev.

 

je vais essayé mais comment tu as contourné la vérification sur la taille ou sur RMD ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

ebuild /usr/portage/media-libs/netpbm/netpbm-10.46.00-r1.ebuild digest

Sinon tu peux aussi créer les liens  à la main 

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These links should exist on all systems:
> 
> /dev/fd		/proc/self/fd	symbolic	File descriptors
> ...

 

----------

## Pixys

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> ebuild /usr/portage/media-libs/netpbm/netpbm-10.46.00-r1.ebuild digest
> 
> 

 

Évidemment   :Cool: 

C'est pas très propre mais ça fonctionne.

Merci beaucoup GentooUser@Clubic

----------

